# Belly aches



## Kristian (Feb 4, 2016)

Since being diagnosed, my 7 year old daughter gets regular belly ache.  This usually happens shortly after going to bed.  We check her blood but this is normally OK.  The pain doesn't seem to last more than around an hour or so.  We give her a hot water bottle which seems to ease it and she goes back to bed.
Are these belly aches normal?  We initially thought it might have been attention seeking behaviour but we now don't think thats the case.
Kristian


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't think diabetes normally causes belly aches.  Could it be something going round at school, my daughter was sent home today with tummy ache, she is not herself and has a bit of a temperature but it's nothing to do with the diabetes.  How long has your daughter been diagnosed?  maybe she's anxious about what has happened to her.  Hope you can get to the bottom of it soon!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 6, 2016)

My immediate thought would be anxiety.  Might she be worried about going to sleep?  Had she had nightime hypos at all that might have scared her?  

The other thing to consider I suppose is what you're eating in the evening and whether it might be related to that, but a doctor is probably the best bet with that because they can rule out allergies, intolerance and things like coeliac.  If it's been going on a while and only happens at night though I'd be tempted to explore the anxiety option first.  I'm not a parent but there are lots of youngsters in my life and I'm constantly surprised at how complex their fears and insecurities can be, they just aren't able to verbalise them the way we can


----------

